# Fuel Filter Service Question



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

The fuel filter is under the panel on the passenger side of the car.the filter is in front of the rear tire. There's a filter in the canister but I'm not sure if you fill it with diesel or how to prime it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't looked under there yet - does it look like it will make a mess or is hard to get to?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Car needs to be on a lift.then remove the long panel running from the front tire to the rear tire. Then you will see the canister


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Gator, I will check it out when I get a chance.

I think the GM part number is 22937279, can anybody confirm or deny this? It appears to be pretty pricy. I think it's maybe because it's biodiesel compatible?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

FWIW, a GOOGLE-search indicates this Fuel Filter Kit, GM #22937279, has been around for awhile because it was (supposedly) also used on the diesel Hummer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Now to try to find one cheaper than $75 lol


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey Fellas, the filter is in the rear under the splash panel on the passenger side. Loosen the center plug on the filter housing and allow it to drain into a pan. When most of the fuel is drained out you can then unscrew the filter canister. when every thing is back in place, cycle ignition key three times but do not start it. this will prime the system. after that start as normal.


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

*priming*



Gator said:


> The fuel filter is under the panel on the passenger side of the car.the filter is in front of the rear tire. There's a filter in the canister but I'm not sure if you fill it with diesel or how to prime it


 turn the key to on three times to prime,then start as usual. hope this helps


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

thanks, sounds fairly simple


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

How many miles are on it? Hard to believe you'd need to change it already. The cars have barely been out for a couple of months. 

That said, back in the "old days" in the 1980s diesels, you definitely changed your filters every Autumn or risked fuel gelling and freeze-up when it got cold.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am at 18000 miles now. Still have a little ways to go.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is a pic of the fuel filter as viewed from the front right side of the car looking aft. Its pretty big.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

you have to drop down the aerodynamic panel. A 10 mm socket will do the job. It doesnt put up much of a fight.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> Here is a pic of the fuel filter as viewed from the front right side of the car looking aft. Its pretty big.


Holy crap that thing looks big! They sure didn't go cheap on that part.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe it's mounted that way so the "water separator" can drain out water from the bottom.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> I believe it's mounted that way so the "water separator" can drain out water from the bottom.


You got it! Water should be drained each OIC.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Holy crap that thing looks big! They sure didn't go cheap on that part.


Lets hope they learned from the early issues of the Duramax filters.
There were people getting filters off the shelf that had rust on the inside. Corrosion down stream of the filter but no water in the water separator and GM wouldn't cover repairs etc.



GotDiesel? said:


> Yea but its in the worst possible place to mount it !!! what were they thinking ???? upside down ???? Who's bright idea was that ?


Looks like the whole canister comes off during service.
Now I consider my filter housing to be upside down on my 6.5TD as only the element comes out, then drips all over, hard to clean out housing. So in those aspects I'd consider the Cruze to be of a better design. Under the car might not be the easiest but there will be no spilled Diesel under the hood to get sucked into the cabin air intake either.


----------

